# Battle.net Problem mit acc



## siggy1992 (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 
ich habe mir vor 2 Tagen endlich!!! Diablo 3 gekauft und wollte natürlich gleich spielen, als ich mich im Battle.net anmelden wollte wurde mein Account gesperrt. Nun wollte ich mein Passwort wieder herstellen und musste meinen Namen und meine E-mail angeben, da bei mir dann aber die Fehlermeldung: "Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten. Diese Kombination aus E-Mail und Name existiert nicht." auftrat, konnte ich das Passwort nun auch nicht mehr zurück setzen. Allerdings war ich mit dem Account noch eingeloggt, also habe ich 100% die richtigen Daten eingegeben.
Danach rief ich bei Blizzard an bzw. versuchte es, da ich bei der tel. Hotline nicht durch kam. Daraufhin versuchte ich über Facebook mit Blizzard den Kontakt herzustellen, doch hier reagierte auch keiner. Zu nächst suchte ich eine E-mail Adresse von dem Support, doch ich fand keine. Im nächsten Schritt versuchte ich ein so genanntes Ticket zu erstellen, doch dafür muss man sich erstmal einloggen können (vielleicht merkt der ein oder andere da etwas..). Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob mir vielleicht jemand von Euch helfen könnte?


----------



## siggy1992 (11. Juni 2012)

Keiner?


----------



## Vordack (11. Juni 2012)

https://us.battle.net/account/support/login-support.html

Hilft Dir das?

Oder 0800 5890644


----------



## siggy1992 (11. Juni 2012)

Nein, ich habe alles was man auf der Seite findet gemacht, ich sitze da ja schon seid 4 Tagen dran  aber vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2012)

Bist Du 100% sicher mit Deinem Namen? Vlt Groß- und Kleinschreibung beachten?


Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit, sich beim Login NUR durch angabe der email-Adresse ein neues passwort oder so zusenden zu lassen?


----------



## siggy1992 (11. Juni 2012)

Ja, bin ich da ich 5 Min im Internet Explorer eingeloggt war weil ich im Spiel schon auf "Hilfe" geklickt habe und der sich aber leider selber aktualisiert hatte. Nein die Möglichkeit gibt es leider nich bzw. ich habs noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2012)

Nur mal nachgefragt: du wolltest Dich ins Battlenet (oder in Diablo3? ) einloggen, und Dein Account wurde wirklich gesperrt? Inwiefern? Was kam da für eine Meldung?


Hast Du denn Diablo 3 schon mit einem Account verknüpft, oder kam es schon dabei zu einem Problem?


----------



## siggy1992 (11. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe den Code von Diablo3 eingegeben (auf dem Account) mit dem wollte ich mich dann bei Diablo3 einloggen und dann kam da die Meldung: "Das ich Schädliche Dateien auf meinem Pc habe und das jetzt aus Sicherheitsgründen mein Account gesperrt wurde" (den genauen Wortlaut weiß ich leider nich). ICh habe aber eben auch bei Facebook das man seid Freitag das hir: "Ab heute müssen Spieler zur Nutzung des Battle.net-Guthabens einen Battle.net Authenticator oder Battle.net Mobile Authenticator mit ihrem Battle.net-Account verknüpft haben." braucht und das habe ich nicht. Könnte das vil. das Problem sein?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2012)

Nein, diesen Authentificator brauchst Du nur, wenn Du echtes Geld auf Deinem battelnet-Account als Guthaben hast UND das auch im Spiel dann benutzen willst - man kann ja bei Diablo3 mit echtem Geld auch Items kaufen, die andere Spieler anbieten.


Kann es denn sein, dass Du irgendeine Software auf dem PC hast, die Schuld ist? Alles, was auch nur ansatzweise "illegal" ist? bestimmte Kopierprogramme zB ? 

Ich würd den PC mal auf Viren und Trojaner checken. vlt hast Du Dir auch was eingefangen, was grad bei Diablo3 Schaden anrichten kann, denn es gab da Passwort-Klau in den ersten tagen nach Release. Vlt auch mal hier lesen, ob Du was findest, was Dir in letzter Zeit passiert sein könnte: Sicherheit eures Battle.net- und Diablo III-Accounts - Diablo III


hast Du denn schon andere Spiele mit dem Account verknüpft, also schon vorher den Battlenetaccount benutzt?


----------



## siggy1992 (11. Juni 2012)

Oh okay besten Dank  ich werds ma Checken und melde mich dann noch ma vielen Dank


----------



## Donald1 (28. Juli 2012)

Habe seit heute das gleiche Problem. Habe heute morgen eine mail erhalten ich hätte mein Passwort geändert und soll zur bestätigung folgenden link drücken. UND NEIN das habe ich natrülich nicht gemacht! sondern die mail sofort gelöscht, denn ich hatte nichts geändert !
Nun kann ich mich aber tatsächlich nicht mehr einloggen und der psswort reset bzw ALLE auf Battlenet angboten hilfe funktionieren nichtweil es eben immer heißt "E-mail und Nutzer name sind nicht bekannt" 
Sehr komisch den gestern Abend gegn 22:00 konnte ich noch problemlos spielen.
*Und nein *ich nutze nicht mal ansatzweise IRGENDEINE Software die zum _faken, raubkopieren, schummel oder ähnlichen geeignet ist_ 
Es nutzt auch kein ander meinen PC meine Kinder sind erwachsen und wohnen nciht mehr bei mir und meine Frau strickt lieber ; )

Ich finde Bilzzard´s System des "Kopierschutzes" einfach nur zum KOTZEN. Müsste man ich nicht jedesmal online eiloggen gäbe es das problem garnicht.

Ich sitz jetzt hier mit gekaufter Software für über 50 € und kann sie nicht benutzen !

Ps: die Hotline meldet eien wartezeit von 29 min. !  gibt ausserdem eien Seite an auf der man Hilfe findet die aber auch NICHT zu ereichen ist


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2012)

Geh am besten mal an einen anderen PC, wenn es geht - nicht, dass auf Deinem PC was nicht stmmt und DESwegen dann die Fehler kommen ^^

Was auch sein kann: evlt. wurde gestern/heute massiv im Spiel was "gehackt", und daher sind aktuell alle Wege überlastet. Oder es gibt nur ein techn. Problem, und nur deswegen klappt der LogIn nicht, und da das Problem viele haben, ist der Support überlastet?


----------



## ING (28. Juli 2012)

Donald1 schrieb:


> Ps: die Hotline meldet eien wartezeit von 29 min. !


holy moly, da haben wohl noch so einige ein problem mit dem spiel


----------

